# charles mills dam fishing.



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

can a older guy get down in the spillway area and cast. never been there. thanks


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Sure can.


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Chuck’s mill is very accessible. Parking is close to the spillway and the slope is relatively gentle. Good luck!


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

bountyhunter said:


> can a older guy get down in the spillway area and cast. never been there. thanks


It’s pretty accessible. I’m going down this weekend to try and get some saugeyes. Good luck!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks , years way back used to fish pleasent hill dam before there was a steps going up/down the hill.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> thanks , years way back used to fish pleasent hill dam before there was a steps going up/down the hill.


Yea that hill was killer. We would rather stay on the icy stone blocks all night than to leave and face that hill. Good times.


----------



## jayrb (Mar 14, 2016)

bountyhunter said:


> can a older guy get down in the spillway area and cast. never been there. thanks


 you'r talking about a place in southwest ohio aren't you. if knot send him an e mail and stop taking our space. email is much more private. jay


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Your space? The guy asked about Charles mill. It isn’t somebody’s space.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

jayrb said:


> you'r talking about a place in southwest ohio aren't you. if knot send him an e mail and stop taking our space. email is much more private. jay


take a chill pill


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jayrb said:


> you'r talking about a place in southwest ohio aren't you. if knot send him an e mail and stop taking our space. email is much more private. jay


If ya don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

jayrb said:


> you'r talking about a place in southwest ohio aren't you. if knot send him an e mail and stop taking our space. email is much more private. jay


The hell is wrong with you


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> If ya don't like it, don't read it.


Looks like 2 posts and starting crap..wont last long


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looks like 2 posts and starting crap..wont last long


Exactly what I thought.
He's a hater on his second post, I can only imagine what's coming after a few months of cabin fever sets in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

yes. He won't make it with all is nice people here


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

And here I was thinking we all paid and owned public fishing areas lol... Relax gentlemen plenty of fish in the river for everyone


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jayrb said:


> you'r talking about a place in southwest ohio aren't you. if knot send him an e mail and stop taking our space. email is much more private. jay



SAD, SAD RESPONSE for sure! Specially when 'they' are answering a man who always tries to help others. Note the number of posts.
*YOUR 2nd post, & it's already pass time for you to go away!?*

FWIW,,, 'I' would meet him there, HELP him down the hill, & SHOW HIM exactly where to cast!
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Exactly... I second that on helping fellow fishermen... because one day my friend we will be there old man trying to make it to fish... God willing anyways


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

He waited over 3 years between his 1st & 2nd post, and that is what he went with?

Seriously?

People are just too funny!!!! I can’t wait for the follow-up….sometime in 2023? LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone wh needs help or spots...I'm glad to help. PM usually. This guy .......ugh


----------

